# What's the best type of fabric to use for liners?



## Desperodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm making a C&C cage for my hedgehog and I need to make two 14"x28" inch and one 21"x28" inch pads for his cage. What is the most comfortable, best fabric to use? I don't want his quills or nails to get caught. 

His cage will be 42"inches long, 28"inches wide and 28"inches tall. This is big enough, right?

Yes, I can sew. I love to sew!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Most people use fleece for an easy no sew option. You can cut it to size and its ready to go. If you can sew you can always use flannel too, its a nice soft fabric that is very absorbant and works well also. Main thing is to make sure all the seams are hidden so they have do access to the stitching


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

edit-Sorry I meant so they DON'T have access to the stitching, I worded that wrong in my post above


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

We do two different types:

Top - Fleece
Middle - Blanketing
Bottom - Fleece

and

Top - Fleece
Middle - Blanketing
Bottom - Flannel

You can do 1 layer liners like HoB mentioned by just cutting the fleece the right size, remember to pre wash & dry the fleece a couple of times to avoid shrinking after wards.

You can also do just a 2 layer liner either fleece of both sides or fleece and flannel. Sew all the sides leaving a 4-6in opening on 1 side. Then turn it the right way out so all the stitching is on the inside. and then carefully on the smallest stitch your machine can handle sew the opening up. 

We do the 3 layers for more absorbency.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PapilionRu said:


> We do two different types:
> 
> Top - Fleece
> Middle - Blanketing
> ...


Sounds like familiar advice. heehee


----------

